# Um, Bees?!



## Toffee (May 14, 2007)

Well our arena theatre was attacked by a swarm of bees. Their hive was on the outside of the theatre in the begining but then they decided lets knock that off, so they make a hive in the building and keep coming back stage and cast members are allergic to bee stings.

They took the queen away and then they made a new one, they sprayed the out side wall with bee killer and then they moved into the wall. We keep having to find like every hole they get in through and clog it up with foam and stuff.

This has been going on for 3 weeks.


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 14, 2007)

well atleast the buzz around your theatre isn't rumors...

taking out bees that have created a hive in a wall is a painfuly long process... short of knocking down the wall and building it again... good luck with that


----------



## Van (May 14, 2007)

At this point I'd consider a hive of Honey Bees to be a good luck sign. If you haven't heard yet, something like 60-75% of honey bee hives that have been opened this year have been empty. it's called CCD < colony collapse Disorder> In some cases the bees are all dead in others there's just nothing there, at all, no bees, mites, moths, beetles, Nothing. It's quite a disturbing trend. It has been tracked in the US, Canada, and now the UK, France, and the Nederlands. 

Hopefully if they removed the queen the rest of the bees will eventually move on and forget about your theatre. However if there are several colonies in the area, that are ready to swarm, you're in for a long summer. 
I used to keep Bees with my Dad and we would get calls all summer long about swarms attaching themselves to buildings, eaves, and overhangs mostly, but sometimes trees, swingsets. It was funny to see the look on some peoples faces when you walk up to the swarm, spritz them with a little cold water then dig through them with your bare hands 'till you uncovered the Queen. Put her in a litle cage inside a box , and within a couple of hours, at most, all the bees would follow her in. Close up the box. put it in the trunk and drive off with a new hive.


----------



## Kelite (May 14, 2007)

Wow Van, and I thought I was the only lighting guy to keep bees!

We catch a swarm almost every spring, as there are a number of good 'bee trees' in my neck of the woods. When a colony becomes overpopulated, the new queen swarms with many newer workers, creating a new hive. It helps that we live in the country, so the bees are out away from the house (and swingset). 

That's fascinating Van. You too.....


----------



## Van (May 14, 2007)

Yes, I'm a closet Apiist < SP?> I wish I had some or at least a hive now....... Hmm maybe I need to start up again. Much less chance of getting Africanized bees up here in Oregon. One of the reasons my Dad quit keeping them was being in Oklahoma, just too much danger of getting overwhelmed.


----------



## Kelite (May 15, 2007)

Number four could be you.... (or me.)

http://www.cartoonstock.com/directory/b/beekeeper.asp


----------



## Toffee (May 16, 2007)

Well they took the queen away and they were still there, so they sprayed. They have more or less lessened for the moment, we think they either left or they are just quiet for now.


----------



## Kelite (May 16, 2007)

Look at the bright side- there may be still be eggs in the hive. They might raise up a queen to get things rolling again....

(Are you sure these are honey bees, or perhaps yellowjackets... ?)


http://www.durhamsbeefarm.com/images/honey_bee_with_pollen.jpg

or

http://www.rescue.com/images/insects/yellowjacket.jpg


----------



## Toffee (May 16, 2007)

I was never exactly told what type of bees they are but they look like they are honey bees.


----------



## Kelite (May 16, 2007)

I'll tell you what, if you find the problem has not gone away, and these little guys (girls actually) continue to be a problem- call me. (800)288-4626. I will contact a local bee keeper to remove them. As one who is fascinated with my own honeybees, I am sure I can find someone local to you to relocate this swarm and give your theater a 'clean bill of health'.

Please keep me informed-


----------



## Toffee (May 17, 2007)

Thanks, I think we may have gotten rid of them though. Since when I went in yesterday to do some work they said they hadn't seen any in there for a day or two.

If they are still there I may just call you up.


----------

